# 1995 nissan maxima hubcaps



## carefree41 (Mar 4, 2005)

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO CLEAN UP HUBCAPS? WONDERING WHAT KIND OF CLEANER TO USE.


----------



## CaLSoNiC (Oct 26, 2004)

carefree41 said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO CLEAN UP HUBCAPS? WONDERING WHAT KIND OF CLEANER TO USE.


soap and water.


----------



## mymaximaisamoneypit (Feb 26, 2005)

carefree41 said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO CLEAN UP HUBCAPS? WONDERING WHAT KIND OF CLEANER TO USE.


Yeah I used 409. I scrubbed the crap out of them. I then used plastic primer and grey paint. They turned out great. The paint always flakes off of those hubcaps.


----------



## dcarswell (Mar 26, 2005)

Funny, I don't have any hubcaps... I always assumed the alloy wheels on my car were stock (second owner). Cool!


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

man screw hubcapppsssss get yourself a nice set of rims...


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

dcarswell said:


> Funny, I don't have any hubcaps... I always assumed the alloy wheels on my car were stock (second owner). Cool!


Hubcaps are standard on GXE models on the A32. 95-96 SE and 97-99 GLE models get 7-spoke 15" alloys. 95-96 GLE models get honeycomb "bright" 15" alloys. 97-99 SE models get 5-spoke 16" alloys.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

I have a set of 98 GXE hubcaps I will sell you if you are looking for a hub cap upgrade


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

man screw hubcapppsssss get yourself a nice set of rims...


----------



## carefree41 (Mar 4, 2005)

cardana24 said:


> I have a set of 98 GXE hubcaps I will sell you if you are looking for a hub cap upgrade


will they fit a 95 nissan maxima? if so, how much?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

They're the same steel wheels underneath. =P


----------



## carefree41 (Mar 4, 2005)

brianw said:


> They're the same steel wheels underneath. =P


if they will fit my car, i am interested. how much?


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

you have PM


----------

